# Drivers paid on sliding scale?



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

Second day and received email regarding my pay. Apparently I had less than 15 trips so I receive only 70% of fare. Informed that 16-30 is 75%, +31 is 80%. Wow, all the research I was doing and somehow I missed this. I drive in San Diego; does this formula change depending on where you drive.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sdrick said:


> Second day and received email regarding my pay. Apparently I had less than 15 trips so I receive only 70% of fare. Informed that 16-30 is 75%, +31 is 80%. Wow, all the research I was doing and somehow I missed this. I drive in San Diego; does this formula change depending on where you drive.


This is something new, some markets have recently changed without Uber announcing changes.chi1cabby here's another post for you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey sdrick, welcome to the forum!

This Tiered Commission Structure is something brand new. It's applicable to New Drivers
https://uberpeople.net/threads/one-...th-it-and-20-my-ass-its-30.19794/#post-272629


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

G.T.F.O! 

I would email back and tell them you are not driving for Uber with these new conditions. Go with Lyft and Sidecar.


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey sdrick, welcome to the forum!
> 
> This Tiered Commission Structure is something brand new. It's applicable to New Drivers
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/one-...th-it-and-20-my-ass-its-30.19794/#post-272629


Thanks chi1; I read the link; well this will take some rethinking. So drivers hired before they started with tier make 80%. Those hired 1 day after are on tier (atleast here in San Diego). I'm thinking is that set in stone. I am going to check Uber blogs to see if all this is formally explained. It will motivate me to get 30 trips in by mon 4am as I continue to weigh my option. I understand ridesharing ins will be necessary as july 1 (but thats an issue I guess for another forum).


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

30 rides are a lot and you are giving a ton of money back to Uber for that extra 5 and 10 percent. I would not drive unless it surges at 2X and if you hit that 30 rides then you can drop it to 1.5x surge. Other than that? **** Uber. Don't forget they are taking a $1 off the top of each ride.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Hmm it just occurred to me that this new tiered pay structure is probably the reason we 80% drivers are seeing a reduction in pings. Give all the pings to the new kids on the block until they hit the 80% rate. 

Conspiracy theory 101.


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

OCBob said:


> 30 rides are a lot and you are giving a ton of money back to Uber for that extra 5 and 10 percent. I would not drive unless it surges at 2X and if you hit that 30 rides then you can drop it to 1.5x surge. Other than that? **** Uber. Don't forget they are taking a $1 off the top of each ride.


Personally I enjoy driving and am doing this probably for a short period; work 4-5 hrs, 6-8 trips a day m-f, put in 8 hrs on sat at 80%. Trying to figure out something do-able. After a month or so contact Uber.



OCBob said:


> 30 rides are a lot and you are giving a ton of money back to Uber for that extra 5 and 10 percent. I would not drive unless it surges at 2X and if you hit that 30 rides then you can drop it to 1.5x surge. Other than that? **** Uber. Don't forget they are taking a $1 off the top of each ride.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

sdrick said:


> Personally I enjoy driving and am doing this probably for a short period; work 4-5 hrs, 6-8 trips a day m-f, put in 8 hrs on sat at 80%. Trying to figure out something do-able. After a month or so contact Uber.


probably the best way to go about it


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Beur said:


> Hmm it just occurred to me that this new tiered pay structure is probably the reason we 80% drivers are seeing a reduction in pings. Give all the pings to the new kids on the block until the hit the 80% rate.
> 
> Conspiracy theory 101.


I could just picture those uber geeks behind their computers tampering with the smart app, and going he hee heee, we made that driver go 20 miles across just to take those three punk college bratty kids two blocks.... etc. "lets not give him another ping for at least three hours so he/she gets disqualified for the guarantees, ...


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

OCBob said:


> 30 rides are a lot and you are giving a ton of money back to Uber for that extra 5 and 10 percent. I would not drive unless it surges at 2X and if you hit that 30 rides then you can drop it to 1.5x surge. Other than that? **** Uber. Don't forget they are taking a $1 off the top of each ride.


And if the PAX cancels, they take a buck off that too.... Just straight criminal.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> And if the PAX cancels, they take a buck off that too.... Just straight criminal.


But that's not the safe rider fee, it's their 20% which they argue they're entitled to be use they provided us with the pax that canceled


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

The people at Uber are evil geniuses. I love this new tactic.

Uber on. LOL


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> And if the PAX cancels, they take a buck off that too.... Just straight criminal.


Not sure if rider gets charged a $1 for a cancelled trip. I doubt it and as long as they wait 5 minutes before cancelling, I at least get $4 of the $5.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

sdrick said:


> I'm thinking is that set in stone.


I would think that this Tiered Commission Structure is going to be applicable to All Future Payouts of New Drivers that are onboarded under this breakdown. 
But you, uberclone or Patrick123 *Uber's cut*
had no idea that they were being onboarded under this Tiered Commission. All of 3 of you thought that you'd be paying 20% commission.
Please read your Partnership Agreement to see if this Tiered Commission is spelled out in it.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I could just picture those uber geeks behind their computers tampering with the smart app, and going he hee heee, we made that driver go 20 miles across just to take those three punk college bratty kids two blocks.... etc. "lets not give him another ping for at least three hours so he/she gets disqualified for the guarantees, ...


Do you spend your time picturing that? Because Uber doesn't think about such things for a second.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Do you spend your time picturing that? Because Uber doesn't think about such things for a second.


How would you know unless you worked for them. Another uber shill trying to start a flame war.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

sdrick said:


> I understand ridesharing ins will be necessary as july 1 (but thats an issue I guess for another forum).


You do not have the proper insurance now?
No reason not to be covered by proper insurance now here in California. MetroMile is your friend. Most have reported paying less than their current rates. Uber pays from Ping to drop off. You pay for all other miles as "personal miles" which are kept track of by an installed dongle.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> You do not have the proper insurance now?
> No reason not to be covered by proper insurance now here in California. MetroMile is your friend. Most have reported paying less than their current rates. Uber pays from Ping to drop off. You pay for all other miles as "personal miles" which are kept track of by an installed dongle.


Metromile will cover Uber, but under no circumstances does it cover Lyft.

What will Lyft drivers do?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

observer said:


> Metromile will cover Uber, but under no circumstances does it cover Lyft.
> 
> What will Lyft drivers do?


You'll be covered under Lyft's policy, but you'll pay for all Lyft miles driven.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Beur said:


> You'll be covered under Lyft's policy, but you'll pay for all Lyft miles driven.


That's not what Metro Mile told me.
Let me see if I can copy/paste my back and forth with them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Beur said:


> You'll be covered under Lyft's policy, but you'll pay for all Lyft miles driven.


@my_2_centavos Our program is only for Uber drivers so our coverage wouldn't apply when you're on the Lyft platform. Thanks for checking!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> That's not what Metro Mile told me.
> Let me see if I can copy/paste my back and forth with them.


Here's the full back and forth, I'm not sure how to copy the full conversation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597930174085083137


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

observer said:


> @my_2_centavos Our program is only for Uber drivers so our coverage wouldn't apply when you're on the Lyft platform. Thanks for checking!


Interesting, I was told the complete opposite when I asked.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Beur said:


> Interesting, I was told the complete opposite when I asked.


I've seen a couple posts saying same thing, that they were covered as personal miles. That's why I tweeted MM.

I also asked about them covering pizza delivery or package delivery, no on both counts. They appear to only cover Uber as a business, no other type of business.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

observer said:


> I've seen a couple posts saying same thing, that they were covered as personal miles. That's why I tweeted MM.
> 
> I also asked about them covering pizza delivery or package delivery, no on both counts. They appear to only cover Uber as a business, no other type of business.


Guess it's a good thing I don't drive Lfyt here due to their low rates.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Beur said:


> Guess it's a good thing I don't drive Lfyt here due to their low rates.


Another thing I checked is their premiums. California passed a law a few years ago outlawing premium settimg by Zip Code. MM sets their rates using this method,even though it is illegal.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

observer said:


> Another thing I checked is their premiums. California passed a law a few years ago outlawing premium settimg by Zip Code. MM sets their rates using this method,even though it is illegal.


Really? I guess a call to the insurance commissioner is in order.


----------



## squeek (Apr 16, 2015)

sdrick said:


> Second day and received email regarding my pay. Apparently I had less than 15 trips so I receive only 70% of fare. Informed that 16-30 is 75%, +31 is 80%. Wow, all the research I was doing and somehow I missed this. I drive in San Diego; does this formula change depending on where you drive


Can you post that email or inbox me?Because I emailed uber about this and when/if it applied in my market and have gotten no response.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lidman said:


> How would you know unless you worked for them. Another uber shill trying to start a flame war.


Yeah you've gotta take it easy with this UberShill label. Jeeves is one of the earliest forum members.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think George Carlin says it the best. Thanks driverJ for sending this.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

At these commissions and rates, you can't afford to drive for Uber at 72 cents a mile minus gas, in my case comes to 58 cents a mile. And that doesn't count the miles to pu the pax. since most drivers average 20 miles an hour that comes out to $11.60 plus 12.6 cents a minute the pax is in the car is about $19.20 for every hour there is a pax in the car. To put $2oo a day in your pocket, you have to generates over $300.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

$300 - $30 SRF - (30%) $81 = $189


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

osii said:


> $300 - $30 SRF - (30%) $81 = $189


Are you in the new Uber tiered pay schedule?


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

$1.05 a mile plus $.18 a minute minus $1 a ride and 20% commish and then $.15/mile for gas. My car is a 2005 saturn that wholesales under $2k so I don't factor in depreciation.

So if they start taking 30%, it's just not worth it. It's essentially 30% already on any ride under $10


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I was just curious because I forgot what thread I read this on. Is this for new drivers, 30% ubers cut for first 15 rides then like 25% next 10 or so, and then back to 20% and resets in a week?


chi1cabby said:


> Yeah you've gotta take it easy with this UberShill label. Jeeves is one of the earliest forum members.


I agree. It's easy to use that word "shill" Which of course is an unfair stereo type . I get annoyed with the word "shill" but even i'm guilty of saying it. I used to hear that word a lot on ebay.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I forgot what thread I read this on. Is this for new drivers, 30% ubers cut for first 15 rides then like 25% next 10 or so, and then back to 20% and resets in a week?


There are 3 different threads on Tiered Commission. I've listed em here: *Uber's cut*


----------

